# SIP Murphy :( I tried so hard...



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Murphy was fighting fin rot and sbd. I bought everything I needed to help him get better. Things were looking up until this morning. Murphy had lost all of his color, and at 1:30pm he gave up. He now rests at the bottom of a pond with a beautiful bridge here at the local park. I tried.


If anyone could please look at this thread http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=124952 and tell me what might have happened to him. I posted this while he was still alive, but my thread was ignored by many.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sorry no one came to the rescue but I'm sure a lot of people saw your thread but honestly did not what to do. Just now looking over the thread, you seem to be doing everything right so I have no idea what could have happened. But it could have benn a terrible infection that couldn't be stopped. I'm sorry for your loss but at least you know that you gave it your all for him. I was crushed by my first betta dying and I too did everything I could but the terrible infection finally took him. I was really really sad but my parents said "You did everything you could have done but sometimes life passes. That's just the way it is." 

SIP Murphy.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I believe there was nothing I could have done anyways for poor Murphy. I just hope he didn't suffer too much


----------

